# Amber Lysol bottle



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 12, 2010)

A friend of mine gave me this. I know this bottle is worth a peanut due to the long crack near the bottom, But "gift" is a "gift".


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Apr 12, 2010)

She also gave me this Castor oil bottle, I know this is very common bottle but like I said A gift is a gift.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, a "GIFT" is a "GIFT".  Lysol produced so many different bottles over the years.  Most in England.  You see the Jugs most often.  Only one jug was ever produced in the US and it has New York on the base and Lysol  around the outside.


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 12, 2010)

I thought and ID would be quick and easy.   I can't find this bottle in my books.  Closest thing I could find was Lysol up the bottle with graduating lines, not across the shoulder as this is.


----------



## athometoo (Apr 15, 2010)

we find these on almost every dig , in different sizes . i saved a few as giveaways . i havent seen the one with the vertical embossing . sam


----------

